# cracked ribs-pinched nerve



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

I saw the other threads on cracked ribs (and posted my pathetic story in one of them) but have a seperate issue to start a new thread.
I'm healing ok with the ribs (cracked ribs 7,8,9) but after doing a little to much physical work I was practically knocked to the floor one day in pain. Went to the doc (hadn't gone yet) and took x-rays: lungs ok, found which ribs cracked, got drugs sent home. The pain is under the front of the ribs and hurts more than when I actually cracked them. Took it easy for a week, pain settled down, then bammmmm, it came back. I can barely moved without shooting pain that brings me to my knees.
So I'm thinking it must be a pinch nerve around one of the cracked ribs. Has anybody had to deal with this. Other than motrin, any other helpful hints (besides not coughing, sneezing, laughing)? Does hot/cold compresses help? Could it be something else besides the nerve? 
thanks


----------

